# thyroid function regeneration



## miltomeal (May 17, 2011)

I do not have any lab results with me currently, but will get them out if needed and they do not look all that bad, but i cannot handle the dose i am on.
I had 12.6 RAI on 5.6.2011 - and the resulting 3-4 months i was very hyper, and then i crashed. We started thyroid (armour) meds soon after the Frees went below range and never had a TSH over 5. Early this year, around January-April, i had thought i found the level i was looking for. 120Mg 4days and 150mg 3 days per week. It wasn't until May that i was starting to feel hyper again and that was showed by blood work at that time. 
Since i thought i was close, i have been lowering my meds a little at a time approx. every 2 months. I would feel better for the first few weeks on this lower dose, but in the end, when i went for my 2 month blood work, i was having a hard time handling that dose and the tests came back hyper.
So, last week, we took a larger step and reduced the meds from 120mg daily to 90mg daily. We will see how this goes, but i just believe that the function of my thyroid is revving up a little at a time and this will be a temporary feel good because 6 months down the road i will not be able to handle this amount.
I am wondering the best way to go about finding if the function of the thyroid is actually coming back? ultrasound or RAIU? and do i need to go off the thyroid meds if i have one of these tests?
this patience thing is starting to get the better of me after 14 months of trying to find the correct dose for me. Any help would be appreciated!

thanks


----------

